# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  BoxBotix, open source modular robotics platform, Rocketship Systems Inc., Fort Collins, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Rocketship Systems Inc.

youtube.com/@boxbotix623

"BoxBotix: An Open Source Modular Robotics Platform" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

BoxBotix Intro

Published on Nov 6, 2015




> An introduction to the basic concepts of BoxBotix. Featuring BBRover and BBPlane. BBCopter coming soon...

----------


## Airicist

BoxBotix: An open source modular robotics platform on Kickstarter 

Published on Dec 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

BBRover monster truck madness

Published on Apr 3, 2016




> Just out having some fun with the latest BBRover. We are running 12in EPP foam wheels with larger gear motors. We set it up for max 20MPH instead of going for high torque. Why? Why not? High speed donuts never get old! Actually there is a reason, but it's still secret. More soon...

----------


## Airicist

BBTank testing

Published on Jun 2, 2016




> Initial prototype of BoxBotix BBRover converted to BBTank. Treads are printed in one piece TPE using a Lulzbot Taz6.

----------

